# What are the odds?



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

How often does a doe actually kid on her due date?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well a due date is an estimated not a promise lol. There is a general range of 145 days to 155 days.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually they are close. But that depends on if you really know when the breeding happened.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

My goats kid on their due date about 30% of the time. My sister's goats kid on their due date about 50% of the time. We have bred goats for about 4 years and together we have about 20 breeding goats.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lol, I know I can't set my clock by it. I was just trying to see if it's common for them to. 

Would y'all say a few days before or a few days after is more common?


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

double j said:


> Lol, I know I can't set my clock by it. I was just trying to see if it's common for them to.
> 
> Would y'all say a few days before or a few days after is more common?


After


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For mine it depends on how many they are carrying. If triplets they tend to come earlier, singles come later. Now with that said I have had a single come a week early and triplets come a week later I use tend to very loosely


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have it happen every now and then.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> How often does a doe actually kid on her due date?


All of my doe's have always kidded on their due dates except two, but I bought them bred. I hand breed so I have exact dates. Idk if it's just my luck that they have them on their due dates or what lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> Lol, I know I can't set my clock by it. I was just trying to see if it's common for them to.
> 
> Would y'all say a few days before or a few days after is more common?


I would say a couple days after but I think it really depends on the doe and how many she's carrying AND how ready the kids are, such as development, etc.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I only had one doe kid in the middle of day 144. the rest were 145 or up to 147 so far.
i forgot to mention I have nigerian dwarfs


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

It's a range. Never had one hit it on the predicted day but had two that always went at the same time of the day. One was a morning kidder about 6.15 to 6.30 am and the other doe was an evening kidder when we would make lasagna. I kid you not, we would make dinner and if it was close to her due date and fresh lasagna as we would sit down at the dinner table the window looked straight out into the kidding stalls and she would go into labor. Needless to say all of her kids got Italian names lol.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

double j said:


> Lol, I know I can't set my clock by it. I was just trying to see if it's common for them to.
> 
> Would y'all say a few days before or a few days after is more common?


I found that really depends on the doe. For instance Chaos always kids 2 days before her due date. Whereas Flirt is usually a day or two late. Other fluctuate in that window depending on the pregnancy or how many kids. I have one that's usually Dead on so who knows.
Best wishes for your kidding season.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

DDFN said:


> It's a range. Never had one hit it on the predicted day but had two that always went at the same time of the day. One was a morning kidder about 6.15 to 6.30 am and the other doe was an evening kidder when we would make lasagna. I kid you not, we would make dinner and if it was close to her due date and fresh lasagna as we would sit down at the dinner table the window looked straight out into the kidding stalls and she would go into labor. Needless to say all of her kids got Italian names lol.


That's really funny. That's better than my doe that kidded 2 years in a row on April fool's Day even though she wasn't bred at the same time.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Yeah, so far I think don't I've had anyone go right at day 150 that I've had a certain breeding date for. The closest was probably my girl who kidded at day 151 in 2020.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

TripleShareNubians said:


> That's really funny. That's better than my doe that kidded 2 years in a row on April fool's Day even though she wasn't bred at the same time.


Haha shouldnt joke but first thing that struck me was "She was just kidding" sorry April fools and kidding just seems so awesome together!

I had another one that would only kid if you weren't home. I would watch her and do checks but as soon as I ran to feed store come home to the kids just chilling with new mom lol.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Haha shouldnt joke but first thing that struck me was "She was just kidding" sorry April fools and kidding just seems so awesome together!
> 
> I had another one that would only kid if you weren't home. I would watch her and do checks but as soon as I ran to feed store come home to the kids just chilling with new mom lol.


I have one that does that and I have to watch her walk a hawk now. She's even one of those that doesn't loosen up in the back or anything. You just have to know what her due date is. I have seen this doe have no early signs of labor, be uddered up for days, and have good ligaments still. go to work and have someone scheduled to check in 2 hours and in that time she will have had the kids, be up and cleaned up it's like she doesn't have any discharge hardly ever she's always clean and her ligaments you never saw them get soft. Strangest kidder, but a great productive and very furtile doe.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I have one that does that and I have to watch her walk a hawk now. She's even one of those that doesn't loosen up in the back or anything. You just have to know what her due date is. I have seen this doe have no early signs of labor, be uddered up for days, and have good ligaments still. go to work and have someone scheduled to check in 2 hours and in that time she will have had the kids, be up and cleaned up it's like she doesn't have any discharge hardly ever she's always clean and her ligaments you never saw them get soft. Strangest kidder, but a great productive and very furtile doe.


Know exactly what you mean. That's my Carm! But at least my doe has never had any kidding issues and you come home to a kid acting like they have been around for weeks. Not kidding she always has big beautiful kids but has always produced bucklings with a slick coat so they look older than others.


----------

